

BackType (YC S08) Analyzes 30 Billion Tweets To Measure Twitter Engagement - turoczy
http://mashable.com/2011/05/05/backtweets/

======
ck2
Sorry, Google has more raw twitter data than that.

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/replay-it-google-
sear...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/replay-it-google-search-
across-twitter.html)

 _"For our initial release, you can explore tweets going back to February 11,
2010, and soon you’ll be able to go back as far as the very first tweet on
March 21, 2006"_

~~~
vicngtor
Yeah but then Google is a multi billion dollar company while Backtype is a
startup with only 4 people. BT also does way more analysis than Google in
terms of user engagement etc. Google doesn't really dive into the data and
make useful analytics out of that.

It's not about how much data, it's about how you utilize the data to obtain
meaningful results.

------
krosaen
cascalog ftw!

